# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  FMR CIA/NSA Director Michael Hayden "We kill people based on metadata"

## jmdrake



----------


## pessimist

I couldn't make it through the entire video- nothing was said that I didn't already know. Also, the lady who kept interrupting was annoying.

----------


## jmdrake

> I couldn't make it through the entire video- nothing was said that I didn't already know. Also, the lady who kept interrupting was annoying.


Yeah.  But see the admission from an official source is nice.  I keep hearing people say "It doesn't matter because the government is *just* collecting 'metadata'".

----------


## Danke

> 


Frisking intelligent officers. They usually didn't know $#@!.  Laugh out of our combat briefings. Someone fighter pilot should have strangled him a long time ago.

----------


## Leaning Libertarian

I can just see it now.  Nefarious terrorist organizations plotting to duct tape their cell-phone sims cards in hidden areas, like public restroom waste containers, of high profile US targets.

----------

